# 1k Sons Dread Knight!?? (Mock-up)



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

*Anyone else thinking about this when they saw the new Tomb Kings Necrosphinx?*










Yes, I know my paintshop pro skills suck... This is not an actually conversion (duh), I just spliced together images. Hopefully the Sphinx model would have the right proportions. It's hard to tell from just the pics, but it seems doable. Obviously you wouldn't want those Termie legs sticking out...

Grey Knights being psyker marines could potentially be used (counts-as) as non-rubric Tzeentch Marines. With the right homebrew army fluff it could make for a very interesting army. Especially if you incorporate a lot of the new Tomb King bits.

Here's a mock-up I made a while back of the possibility to make alternative-style plastic Thousand Sons marines...










*NOTE:* I don't play Thousand Sons, so I'm hoping someone else will bring these ideas to life one day.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The old Necrosphinx will no doubt for the basis of many a dreadnaught/daemon over the next few months.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Orochi said:


> The old Necrosphinx will no doubt for the basis of many a dreadnought/daemon over the next few months.



As well as some possible Necron ideas that have started popping up.



1KSons using GK rules is an interesting idea.
I have seen Night Lords/ BA Rules and Khornite/ SWs done well on the model front.

It will be interesting to see if some one picks up on the idea and goes to town on it.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

really good idea and love the photoshop mock up too...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Cool idea!
I was thinking of a possible Soul Grinder kit bash, I do hope the minis match up in size.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Don't use the Knight legs it would look horrible.


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

I actually have already started to convert a Soul Grinder out of the Dread Knight. It's basically a possessed Dread Knight with the termie-carrier ripped off of the front. The front is replaced with the body and head of a Green Stuff sculpted Great Unclean One type daemon. The arms have chaos icons and Soul Grinder sword & hand + a WFB Giant hand in the other arm. The Gatling Psilencer has been converted into a Harvester Gun using Heavy Psycannon ammo box/feed. The top armature tubing pieces are turned into additional limbs with sharp bladed mechanical claws on top. Pics are coming soon in my Puke Troopers blog!

The model is a tad bit smaller than a Soul Grinder, but I could care less if anyone gives a crap. I just won't play against them, cuz they pretty much suck (and have no idea what this hobby is about)... Sorry but it's so true!

Also, the Dread Knight legs aren't horrible. YOU just don't like them, while many other people think they are awesome. The legs may be pointing inward a little too much, but I was able to easily reposition them outwards more.

With a little cutting and drilling, the DreadKnight can be pretty poseable, but you can't bend any of the knee or arm joints.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like that tsons mockup. Very nice indeed. I am quite impressed with the dreadknight. It is a very versatile kit for conversions. I hope to see a lot more of it.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

If it worked, that would be a stunningly COOOOOOL conversion. Personally however, I would never go through the work needed right now simply because in the current version of Chaos a Dread is not worth taking, any time, for any reason.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

[SARCASM] Oh Wraith, when will you understand? Chaos Dreads are fun and soooo random! Just last week I had one completely destroy my army on the first turn, oh how I laughed! [/SARCASM]

Yeah, Wraiths right, they do suck.


----------

